# Beta vs. Classic Template



## Zyren_EX (Jun 28, 2017)

I recently switched over to the Beta template. It's got a few issues but for the most part I'm liking it.
Well I got to wondering, how many people actually do use it though... or even know the different templates exists? O_O

FYI: It's under the account settings, you can customize the template and color theme of the site there ^_-


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 28, 2017)

It is reasonably well known, some people prefer not to use it and I can't blame them.
I personally do use it, and yes it does have its flaws.

There is a section in the trouble tickets menu on the site for reporting issues with the beta template, and some of us actively search out the bugs and look for ways to fix them so we can report back to staff with the fixes to save time.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jun 28, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> It is reasonably well known, some people prefer not to use it and I can't blame them.
> I personally do use it, and yes it does have its flaws.
> 
> There is a section in the trouble tickets menu on the site for reporting issues with the beta template, and some of us actively search out the bugs and look for ways to fix them so we can report back to staff with the fixes to save time.



That's really cool of you. Most of the stuff I was referring too as issues aren't really bugs tho. Just stuff about the template I don't particularly like. Even with that and the small bugs I still prefer it to the classic version. It's a lot easier to navigate and is more aesthetically pleasing... at least to my opinion. Course to someone who had been on there a long time the classic probably looks more right and they think I'm crazy LOL is all in the individuals tastes ^_^


----------



## Sivath (Jun 28, 2017)

Really? Where's account settings?


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 28, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> That's really cool of you. Most of the stuff I was referring too as issues aren't really bugs tho. Just stuff about the template I don't particularly like. Even with that and the small bugs I still prefer it to the classic version. It's a lot easier to navigate and is more aesthetically pleasing... at least to my opinion. Course to someone who had been on there a long time the classic probably looks more right and they think I'm crazy LOL is all in the individuals tastes ^_^


I've been on FA for 10 years, I used to like the classic UI, but now I can't stand it. I did work with two other devs to bring a new version of the beta UI, but we stopped working on it after a few months due to FA's changing template styles.



Sivath said:


> Really? Where's account settings?



User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net < Under the Site Theme/Layout settings
Select "beta" and "dark" to see the beta layout.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jun 28, 2017)

Sivath said:


> Really? Where's account settings?



On the classic version it's in the My FA menu at the to of the screen, under account management...


Spoiler: Example


----------



## Sivath (Jun 29, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> < Under the Site Theme/Layout settings
> Select "beta" and "dark" to see the beta layout.


Thank you~


----------



## Uluri (Jul 8, 2017)

I really like the BETA version of FA much better than the classic. I find it a lot easier to move around on the site. Especially through settings.
I think it should be more obvious that there is a BETA version for the site. I know when I mention it in a journal, I get a number of replies 
either as "There's a BETA?" "There's still a BETA?" "I forgot about it those years ago because the first time i tried it, it was crap."

I can currently access all parts of the site through BETA, which is cool. I only have some issues with mobile, but less issues with mobile
than the classic site has had. I've been waiting for the next BETA update for that. I already sent in my feedback tickets on it. I've been using
BETA now ever since it was first functional for use.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2017)

Beta is getting an update soonish, as it fixes quite a few of the issues. The next version is pretty polished. =3


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 11, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> Beta is getting an update soonish, as it fixes quite a few of the issues. The next version is pretty polished. =3



Awesome ^_^ That's good to know. Thanks.
I already like the beta so I'm sure I'll love it even more after the updates.


----------



## CyberMark (Jul 13, 2017)

Beta is great so far, a few hiccups here and there but nothing mayor.


----------

